# weedcity?



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 12, 2006)

Is weedcity.com a legitimate place to get seeds from?  Are they having there stuff confiscated?  Anyone bought from them?  Thanks


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 13, 2006)

They don't have serious seeds there.  I thought seedboutique was one of the places having stuff confiscated.


----------



## Hick (Mar 14, 2006)

Though "Seed boutique" has recent documented sussessfull deliveries, they have "more" recently changed ownership/administration. Their legitimacy and security are under question.
obviouslly rebel', gqone has no idea. He has never recieved seeds from any of them. Posts to boost his post count in hopes of appearing to have some experience or insight.
doc chronic has recently had some orders NOT reach their destination. Others have. 
IMO, it's a crap-shoot, regardless of _Who_ you place your order with. 
  The seed market is being scrutinized intensely at present.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree with Hick completely. The best thing to do is lurk at every forum in there seed bank sections. (avoid places like ICmag and stuff as they have a tendency to float there own boat as the are linked to the seedbank). Customers will complain and give accurate info. Lurk. Nothing beats word of mouth.


----------

